# Coinbase IPO



## samuilk (18 February 2021)

https://money.usnews.com/investing/stock-market-news/slideshows/best-stocks-ipo-this-year?slide=8
		


Big time crypto exchange is said to become public this year through IPO? Might have some potential here hmmm


----------



## samuilk (11 April 2021)

Coinbase going DPO on 14th April - https://www.fool.com/investing/2021/04/09/coinbase-ipo-is-next-week-heres-everything-you-nee/


----------



## Dark1975 (11 April 2021)

samuilk said:


> Coinbase going DPO on 14th April - https://www.fool.com/investing/2021/04/09/coinbase-ipo-is-next-week-heres-everything-you-nee/



Much awaited Ipo.
Think this price might climb anywhere, 
Largest crypto exchange , Will looking to buy a small parcel for a long time hold.


----------



## samuilk (11 April 2021)

Dark1975 said:


> Much awaited Ipo.
> Think this price might climb anywhere,
> Largest crypto exchange , Will looking to buy a small parcel for a long time hold.



Yeh me too, defenitly a long play. But will only put in small investment


----------



## kenny (12 April 2021)

What differentiation is there in Coinbase compared to the many exchanges out there including even Robinhood?

Some concerns I have;

There's no loyalty or retention hook beyond inertia and laziness. 
No competitive moat beyond competing on price and copy-able features. 
Margins will presumably be squeezed over time similar to online brokerages. 
Claims they will upsell revenue generating products and services to their growing customer base is yet to be proven and claimed by all companies focusing on customer growth over revenue growth.


----------



## samuilk (12 April 2021)

kenny said:


> What differentiation is there in Coinbase compared to the many exchanges out there including even Robinhood?
> 
> Some concerns I have;
> 
> ...




from what I’ve read coinbase is a exchange for crypto currency only , xrp, eth, doge etc which cannot be sold on brokers such as robinhood if I’m not mistaken


----------



## kenny (12 April 2021)

samuilk said:


> from what I’ve read coinbase is a exchange for crypto currency only , xrp, eth, doge etc which cannot be sold on brokers such as robinhood if I’m not mistaken











						Robinhood Crypto
					

Buy and sell Bitcoin, Ethereum, Dogecoin, and other cryptocurrencies 24/7 and commission-free with Robinhood Crypto.




					robinhood.com
				




Search for "Coinbase vs Robinhood"


----------



## Dark1975 (12 April 2021)

kenny said:


> What differentiation is there in Coinbase compared to the many exchanges out there including even Robinhood?
> 
> Some concerns I have;
> 
> ...



I don't see any concerns with there finacials , 
In fact quite impressive ebitda 2000% adjusted 
Let's be clear this IPO is not captial raising as 50% of the current  IPO's that come out.     And this IPO  isn't speculative!
It is one of the largest crypto exhanges !


----------



## orr (20 October 2021)

Yes mr Dark75; In the overview of financials at hand Coinbase appears more than impressive atm.
And at the time of posting only ticking up from the  IPO.

These guys give me the feel of the blokes who sold picks and shovels to the prospectors of the gold rushes....


----------



## JohnDe (13 May 2022)

Talk is that now is the time to get in


----------

